# Farriers removed from list



## Cuffey (12 February 2009)

If you look on Farriers Registration Council web site and click on Press Releases on RHS, a number of farriers have been removed from the list for non payment of fee.  They could have moved, be ill or have retired but if you recognise any of the names tell them they need to contact FRC asap because they could be shoeing illegally.  http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/


----------



## CracklinRosie (12 February 2009)

Fortunately my farrier is not on the list!


----------



## Saf (12 February 2009)

Seen one I know, won't be letting him know, best thing


----------



## Cuffey (12 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Seen one I know, won't be letting him know, best thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
If you know he is still shoeing perhaps you might email the Council instead?


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (12 February 2009)

What if a farrier is not on the register or the non-payment list?

Should he be shoeing?


----------



## Cuffey (12 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What if a farrier is not on the register or the non-payment list?

Should he be shoeing? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Some farriers from EU have come into the country and should be applying for EU Farrier status, some countries have equal training to UK so should get this easily, other countries eg France are not eligible
If in doubt and farrier is doing full shoeing ie not just trimming, then query with Farriers Registration Council


----------



## T_K (12 February 2009)

A farrier local to me is on there, I don't use him but will see if anyone at the yard does..thanks for the info Cuffey.


----------



## Saf (12 February 2009)

Already sorted


----------



## Fantasy_World (13 February 2009)

Thanks for the information, have just posted the link on another forum I go on which is connected to endurance riding to pass the message on.
Forums like this are absolutely essential in my opinion as it enables news to be spread throughout the equine community at the touch of a button 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Caz


----------



## Cuffey (13 February 2009)

I think as horse owners we need to take this seriously
A couple of local retired farriers stay on the register even though they only trim for a few friends, one probably only does his own horses now, they clearly feel it is important

Info from FRC site

Farriery Regulation &gt; Illegal Farriery
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unregistered persons are committing a criminal offence if they carry out farriery. A horse owner using an unregistered person will have no comeback in law, may have invalidated their insurance if the horse is lamed or otherwise injured and if knowingly using an unregistered person may have aided and abetted a criminal act.


----------

